# Compensation Appeal



## Fergal1981 (17 Nov 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm just wondering if anyone has applied for further compensation above the amount offered along with the redress?

I have yet to compile my application. The appeal forms look for receipts for the costs incurred as a result of the overcharging but we'll be arguing the case that it curtailed our ability to spend and rather prevented is from doing things.


----------



## Jon Snow (17 Nov 2015)

Why don't you spend the money now on doing those things..??

Seems like you want to have your cake and eat it...


----------



## AAM_User (17 Nov 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Seems like you want to have your cake and eat it...



That's uncalled for Jon & not the point either.  It's not good enough that we got our money back, PTSB profited from it while they had it & we were restricted in our lifestyles because of it.  Feral & anyone else who wants to appeal or take legal action is quite entitled to.  PTSB have already admitted their wrong doing.  The thing to do now is to settle on a price of what you (we) value the time lost because of their action to be worth.


----------



## AppleSun (20 Nov 2015)

I think there are a few here who have started their appeals. I'm holding off just to see how the first few do.


----------

